# VIP at Dublin airport



## Petermack (5 Oct 2010)

I was flying out from Dublin airport on Sunday afternoon when I encountered what was referred to me as a VIP being escorted through the airport. I was in a queue at the security scanners when there was a lot of commotion and 2 security officers were asking people to stand aside and make room. The "VIP" was brought to the front of the queue and his bags were put through the scanner and he passed on through.

After about 40 mins I went to the gate and joined the queue to board the plane. Before we boarded a black BMW drove across the tarmac and stopped at the stairs by the front of the plane. A DAA staff member walked into the terminal to the gate I was queuing at and scanned in a boarding card and then walked back out. The "VIP" then boarded the plane. After about 2 or 3 mins we were allowed to board the plane.

I only learned who this "VIP" was when I asked the cabin staff who this person was. I thought this person must be a foreigh dignatory of some sort but no he is the chief executive of one of the Irish newspapers.
I cannot believe the trouble the DAA went to to make sure this person did not have to queue like all the people at the airport. His passport wasn´t even checked prior to boarding. Maybe I am just being niave and this type of treatment is dished out every day of the week at Dublin airport

Sorry rant over


----------



## micmclo (5 Oct 2010)

Sure a lot of get this treatment. 
You mean you don't it you pauper?

Anyway, this is something anyone can have

[broken link removed]


> You need only be with us 75 minutes before your flight is due to depart. While you’re enjoying the facilities in our Suite, we’ll check you in and ensure all is prepared for your departure. You’ll have your own dedicated security check and we’ll even drive you to your flight. It’s a premier service, even if you’re flying economy. If you have a special request - ask us!



DAA are getting paid for it
Next time you are flying Petermack, splash out, live a little!


----------



## Petermack (5 Oct 2010)

micmclo said:


> Sure a lot of get this treatment.
> You mean you don't it you pauper?
> 
> Anyway, this is something anyone can have
> ...


 

Well spotted micmclo.

I must look into this for my next trip.


----------



## Sunny (5 Oct 2010)

What a tool though! Go on, name the paper!


----------



## Petermack (5 Oct 2010)

Irish Independent Sunny.


----------



## Staples (6 Oct 2010)

The bould Gavin?

Maybe he was in a rush to the US to brush up on his accent.


----------



## Complainer (6 Oct 2010)

micmclo said:


> You’ll have your own dedicated security check


Which translates to;

We'll push the plebs aside and jump you to the top of the queue.


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> Which translates to;
> 
> We'll push the plebs aside and jump you to the top of the queue.



I was in Dublin airport a few years back queueing up with the rest of the plebs when an RC bishop was marched to the top of the line and then sent through the domestic/business flight door are security area A. I asked  to one the the grey-bearded auld ones at the Aer Lingus check in desk why he was given special treatment and she said "but she's a Bishop!".


----------



## Petermack (6 Oct 2010)

Staples said:


> The bould Gavin?
> 
> Maybe he was in a rush to the US to brush up on his accent.


 
Aye the bould Gavin is right Staples.

Off to Hamburg to give the opening speech at the IFRA expo I have since read in the papers.
I was actually amused to hear the accent on him. It goes from D4 to Australian to US all in a few short words


----------



## micmclo (6 Oct 2010)

Purple said:


> and she said "but she's a Bishop!".



Have the Roman Catholic church gotten a new policy on women priests I haven't heard of?


----------



## johnd (6 Oct 2010)

Purple said:


> I was in Dublin airport a few years back queueing up with the rest of the plebs when an RC bishop was marched to the top of the line and then sent through the domestic/business flight door are security area A. I asked  to one the the grey-bearded auld ones at the Aer Lingus check in desk why he was given special treatment and she said "but she's a Bishop!".




Was it Eamonn Casey by any chance?


----------



## Staples (7 Oct 2010)

Purple said:


> I was in Dublin airport a few years back queueing up with the rest of the plebs when an RC bishop was marched to the top of the line and then sent through the domestic/business flight door are security area A. I asked to one the the grey-bearded auld ones at the Aer Lingus check in desk why he was given special treatment and she said "but she's a Bishop!".


 
There may have been a pressing need to get him out of the jurisdiction.


----------



## Slash (7 Oct 2010)

What is the problem with this? If he can afford it, why should he not pay extra to avoid those long check-in queues? I would if I could afford it.


----------



## MeathCommute (8 Oct 2010)

If I had the money, I'd gladly pay it to get away from the riff raff as well


----------



## micmclo (8 Oct 2010)

Ah MeathCommute

Reminds me of my last time in Dublin airport
By the time I walked to Pier D I thought I was in Co Meath


----------



## mathepac (8 Oct 2010)

MeathCommute said:


> ... I'd gladly pay it to get away from the riff raff as well


One hears of this "riff raff" when one is boarding one's private aeroplane. Never having observed riff-raff, one assumes it is a provincial phenomenon.


----------



## PaddyW (8 Oct 2010)

mathepac said:


> One hears of this "riff raff" when one is boarding one's private aeroplane. Never having observed riff-raff, one assumes it is a provincial phenomenon.



One agrees with one.


----------

